# Avant, il y avait



## da capo (20 Novembre 2013)

Avant, il y avait des anciens, plein d'humour.
Avant, il y avait des modérateurs plein d'humour*
Avant


Mais surtout, avant il y avait des filles, des femmes, des pépés, des bombes, des nanas sur la Terrasse.
Des belles, des intelligentes, des pleines d'humour, des actives et des désirées, des qui cumulaient toutes les qualités.

*Mais où sont passées les femmes de la Terrasse ?
*








* WebO, tu arrives un peu tard, malheureusement.


----------



## wip (20 Novembre 2013)

Elles sont chez moi


----------



## WebOliver (20 Novembre 2013)

Toutes, mais séparément, dans la cave de Mackie. 

Edit: on me signale qu'une partie se trouve dans celle de Human Fly.


----------



## Powerdom (20 Novembre 2013)

je ne sais pas ou sont passées les femmes de la terrasse, mais moi ce que je me demande en ce moment c'est comment un modérateur peut se promener sur les forums avec une telle signature.


"on" en a banni pour moins que ça. je suis écoeuré.


----------



## WebOliver (20 Novembre 2013)

Qui?


----------



## Dos Jones (20 Novembre 2013)

WebOliver a dit:


> Qui?


Kate peut-être


----------



## Arlequin (20 Novembre 2013)

je pense que les filles/femmes ont autre chose à foutre que de jouer à kikisékalaplusgrande 

même si certaines "anciennes" camarades de jeu étaient bien burnées


----------



## Dos Jones (20 Novembre 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> mais moi ce que je me demande en ce moment c'est comment un modérateur peut se promener sur les forums avec une telle signature.
> 
> 
> "on" en a banni pour moins que ça. *je suis écoeuré*.


Va vomir ça te soulagera 

Sur ce rien ne t'empêche de postuler comme modérateur 

Mais bon faut quand même avoir quelques compétences ce dont je ne suis pas sûr que tu les aient :mouais:


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Novembre 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Mais bon faut quand même avoir quelques compétences



Comme celle de savoir prendre du recul et apaiser les esprits?


----------



## Powerdom (21 Novembre 2013)

Je n'ai jamais dit avoir des compétences pour la modération, par contre je suis sur que toi tu n'en a plus...


----------



## ergu (21 Novembre 2013)

da capo a dit:


> Avant&#8230;



Oui, mais ça c'était avant.
La Kryse est passée par là et tout se voit désormais par le petit bout de la lunette.


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Novembre 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Va vomir ça te soulagera
> 
> Sur ce rien ne t'empêche de postuler comme modérateur
> 
> Mais bon faut quand même avoir quelques compétences ce dont je ne suis pas sûr que tu les aient :mouais:



l'hôpital qui se fout de la charité.
Tu as un talent pour la modération toi ? Ca se saurait...


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Novembre 2013)

da capo a dit:


> Avant...



Et maintenant tout se *barre* en couille*s*...


----------



## collodion (21 Novembre 2013)

Animateur de colonie de vacances, c'est pas compliqué. Il faut savoir mater les p'tits chefs et donner de l'espace au moins audacieux. Il n'y a rien d'impartial là dedans.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (21 Novembre 2013)

oui mais sinon elles sont où ?


----------



## Madalvée (21 Novembre 2013)

Elles ont peut-être une vie, elles.


----------



## ergu (21 Novembre 2013)

collodion a dit:


> Animateur de colonie de vacances, c'est pas compliqué. Il faut savoir mater les p'tits chefs et donner de l'espace au moins audacieux. Il n'y a rien d'impartial là dedans.



N'importe quoi - faut juste trouver des trucs à faire faire aux gamins qui les crèvent bien pour qu'ils dorment et te laisse le temps, le soir, de draguer et plus si affinités l'animatrice bien foutue de la colo.

Si en plus t'as une colonie d'ados, c'est jackpot :
La moitié des gamines va tomber amoureuse de toi, du coup les deux tiers des mecs vont passer leur temps à initier des concours de bite avec toi et comme tu vas leur mettre la misère, l'animatrice sus-nomée va te trouver vachement fort, mature et paternel.


----------



## WebOliver (21 Novembre 2013)

Madalvée a dit:


> Elles ont peut-être une vie, elles.



Tiens, un lieu commun. A placer dans le trio de tête avec «je suis pas raciste, j'ai des amis noirs» et «je m'en fous qu'on me surveille, je n'ai rien à cacher».


----------



## ergu (21 Novembre 2013)

petit_louis a dit:


> oui mais sinon elles sont où ?



_Elles ont un avatar,
elles fument les toccards,
postent parfois une conn'rie
par hasard
et quand elles viennent au bar
c'est pas pour bouler gris
mais des plaisirs provisoires

Où sont les femmes ?
Avec leurs posts pleins de charmes
Dites-moi où sont les femmes, les femmes, les femmes
Où sont les femmes ?
_


----------



## Locke (21 Novembre 2013)

C'est simple, elles ont pris un pseudo de mec pour être tranquille, car vous êtes tous des [déconne ON]pervers[/déconne OFF].


----------



## ergu (21 Novembre 2013)

WebOliver a dit:


> Tiens, un lieu commun. A placer dans le trio de tête avec «je suis pas raciste, j'ai des amis noirs» et «je m'en fous qu'on me surveille, je n'ai rien à cacher».



Elles ont peut-être caché un ami noir mais je m'en fous.


----------



## collodion (21 Novembre 2013)

ergu a dit:


> N'importe quoi - faut juste trouver des trucs à faire faire aux gamins qui les crèvent bien pour qu'ils dorment et te laisse le temps, le soir, de draguer et plus si affinités l'animatrice bien foutue de la colo.
> 
> Si en plus t'as une colonie d'ados, c'est jackpot :
> La moitié des gamines va tomber amoureuse de toi, du coup les deux tiers des mecs vont passer leur temps à initier des concours de bite avec toi et comme tu vas leur mettre la misère, l'animatrice sus-nomée va te trouver vachement fort, mature et paternel.



Tu as la méthode, j'ai la stratégie. Nous pouvons nous entendre.


----------



## stephaaanie (21 Novembre 2013)

collodion a dit:


> Nous pouvons nous entendre.



J'en doute.

---------- Post added at 16h52 ---------- Previous post was at 16h44 ----------

Les gonz', elles lisent. Elles constatent. Elles déduisent.

Le reste du temps, elles ourdissent dans l'ombre©.


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Novembre 2013)

stephaaanie a dit:


> J'en doute.



Haaaa, un peu d'strogènes au milieu de toute cette testostérone


----------



## ergu (21 Novembre 2013)

Voilà qui fout bien par terre la théorie lockienne !


----------



## anntraxh (21 Novembre 2013)

Moi, j'ai une autre théorie : les nanas, les femmes, les biches, nous toutes quoi, nous rêvions toutes devant nos écrans (en 800 par 600)  ah la Grande époque, où nous tentions de deviner quel bel homme pouvait se cacher sous tel ou tel pseudo; nous savourions les réparties, l'humour décapant, les textes brillants ou émouvants, la culture, le talent 

Et puis certains présomptueux ont créé les AES, et les soupers et les signatures à la Fnaqueue, et là, les femmes ont vu en VRAI  tous ces jolis godelureaux.

Et elles sont toutes parties voir chez Mac4ever et sur meetique.:rateau::rateau::rateau:

Et voilà.

_Non, mais sérieusement, les mecs, Mackie est casé, Poildep est papa et Amock arrière-grand-père, alors, pourquoi elles reviendraient, les femmes ???_:love::rose:


----------



## collodion (21 Novembre 2013)

stephaaanie a dit:


> J'en doute.44 ----------
> Les gonz', elles lisent. Elles constatent. Elles déduisent.



Le pouvoir de déduction ne se mesure pas par le doute. 
Celui de séduction oui.


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Novembre 2013)

anntraxh a dit:


> Moi, j'ai une autre théorie : les nanas, les femmes, les biches, nous toutes quoi, nous rêvions toutes devant nos écrans (en 800 par 600)  ah la Grande époque, où nous tentions de deviner quel bel homme pouvait se cacher sous tel ou tel pseudo; nous savourions les réparties, l'humour décapant, les textes brillants ou émouvants, la culture, le talent
> 
> Et puis certains présomptueux ont créé les AES, et les soupers et les signatures à la Fnaqueue, et là, les femmes ont vu en VRAI  tous ces jolis godelureaux.
> 
> ...


C'est bien pour ça que je n'ai jamais montré ma binette ici bas : pour entretenir le désir, l'aura de mystère qui m'entoure. 

Z'avez vu cette aura un peu?

hein?

hein oui, dites?


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Novembre 2013)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> C'est bien pour ça que je n'ai jamais montré ma binette ici bas : pour entretenir le désir, l'aura de mystère qui m'entoure.
> 
> Z'avez vu cette aura un peu?
> 
> ...



Moi c'est ton petit côté sébum abondant qui me rebute... :hosto:


----------



## Dos Jones (21 Novembre 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Moi c'est ton petit côté sébum abondant qui me rebute... :hosto:


Sans compter les pustules pulvérulentes&#8230;


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Novembre 2013)

Moi je rigole


----------



## stephaaanie (21 Novembre 2013)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> C'est bien pour ça que je n'ai jamais montré ma binette ici bas : pour entretenir le désir, l'aura de mystère qui m'entoure.
> 
> Z'avez vu cette aura un peu?
> 
> ...



Héhé. 

N'importe quoi, toi. Paye ton aura. 

Je crois pas une seconde que ce soit une stratégie toute calculée avec des formules mathématiques et tout. 

Bien trop compliqué. Trop spontané. 

Ceci dit, le mystère, tout ça, c'est pas si con.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Novembre 2013)

petit_louis a dit:


> oui mais sinon elles sont où ?



Question déjà posée :

[YOUTUBE]Zqc7mVZQNFo[/YOUTUBE]

Et à laquelle il existe peut-être une réponse.


----------



## patlek (21 Novembre 2013)

da capo a dit:


> *Mais où sont passées les femmes de la Terrasse ?
> *




Elles sont pas sur laterrasse, elles sont au fond de la salle, près du mur du fond.
(Faut suivre l' actualité)


----------



## poildep (21 Novembre 2013)

anntraxh a dit:


> _Mackie est casé, Poildep est papa et Amock arrière-grand-père_


C'est gentil de me caser entre ces deux grands séducteurs de macG, mais je vois pas ce que je fais là. J'ai jamais été de ceux qui attiraient les gonzesses ici.  Elles ne me parlaient que parce que j'étais copain avec Roberto Vendez.


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Novembre 2013)

poildep a dit:


> C'est gentil de me caser entre ces deux grands séducteurs de macG, mais je vois pas ce que je fais là. J'ai jamais été de ceux qui attiraient les gonzesses ici.  Elles ne me parlaient que parce que j'étais copain avec Roberto Vendez.



Oui mais le truc, c'est que pour en placer une avec lui à côté, il fallait détourner obligatoirement son attention en agitant sous ses yeux une chemise à fleurs !


----------



## dool (22 Novembre 2013)

Il suffit, peut-être, juste de trouver la clef de la chambre rose.... 

Les femmes y sont enfermées avec tout les "vieux" séducteurs ( car non je ne crois pas à tous ces alibis de sériosité tel l'accouplement monogame ou l'enfantement reconnu...non, c'est impossible !! )


Mais ce n'est que ma théorie


----------



## tirhum (22 Novembre 2013)

Poil au...


----------



## alèm (23 Novembre 2013)

j'oserais pas dire mais putain


VOS GUEULES !!


vous m'avez réveillé bande de nases!

et ne recommencez plus !

naméo!


----------



## WebOliver (23 Novembre 2013)

alèm a dit:


> j'oserais pas dire mais putain
> 
> 
> VOS GUEULES !!
> ...



Qui êtes-vous Madame?


----------



## da capo (23 Novembre 2013)

WebOliver a dit:


> Qui êtes-vous Madame?



Ah non !

Putain J'ai rien vu venir.


Alèm est une femme.

Merde, je suis passé à côté de ça J'ai dormi seul dans mon hôtel alors que nous mangions ensemble, si près l'un de l'autre le soir même, 

Merde, encore une occasion manquée :/


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (24 Novembre 2013)

Quoi, vous manquez de femmes?

La douceur de l'Asie vous manque mes mignons?

:love::love::love:


----------



## kisbizz (29 Novembre 2013)

... ou alors la douceur de sonny


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (29 Novembre 2013)

En même temps, Asie, Sonny, à un "n" près, on pourrait dire qu'ils vont bien ensemble


----------



## alèm (29 Novembre 2013)

WebOliver a dit:


> Qui êtes-vous Madame?



ah toi, dès que j'ai le dos tourné tu m'oublies ! allez va ! je ne t'en veux pas, tu es un homme après tout.  



da capo a dit:


> Ah non !
> 
> Putain J'ai rien vu venir.
> 
> ...



ouais, tu me saoulais un peu plus et hop tu passais une nuit d'extase au Rheu et passer une nuit d'extase au Rheu, ça parait quand même 'achement improbable !


----------



## WebOliver (29 Novembre 2013)

alèm a dit:


> ah toi, dès que j'ai le dos tourné tu m'oublies ! allez va ! je ne t'en veux pas, tu es un homme après tout.



Désolé je ne vous remets pas. 



kisbizz a dit:


> ... ou alors la douceur de sonny



Ah t'aimais ça hein te faire démonter le fondement.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (30 Novembre 2013)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ah t'aimais ça hein te faire démonter le fondement.



Je me dis que je suis arrivé ici trop tard...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Novembre 2013)

petit_louis a dit:


> Je me dis que je suis arrivé ici trop tard...



Tu aimes te faire démonter le fondement ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Novembre 2013)

kisbizz a dit:


> ... ou alors la douceur de sonny



La dinde se réveille. C'est bientôt Noël


----------



## kisbizz (30 Novembre 2013)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> La dinde se réveille. C'est bientôt Noël



oui, pile poile 
pour les frustrés et les aigris de ce forum


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (30 Novembre 2013)

kisbizz a dit:


> oui, pile poile
> pour les frustrés et les aigris de ce forum


  Bonsoir Madame


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (30 Novembre 2013)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> La dinde se réveille. C'est bientôt Noël



C'est le moment de la fourrer? :love: :love: :love:


----------



## kisbizz (3 Décembre 2013)

sois pas pressé , noel c'est dans 3 semaines , respecte les traditions


----------



## poildep (3 Décembre 2013)

kisbizz a dit:


> sois pas pressé , noel c'est dans 3 semaines , respecte les traditions


Alors pour toi c'est uniquement à noël ?  C'est pas un peu triste la vie de dinde ?


----------



## Arlequin (4 Décembre 2013)

poildep a dit:


> Alors pour toi c'est uniquement à noël ?  C'est pas un peu triste la vie de dinde ?



bah disons que des marrons dans le cul, ne fût ce qu'une fois par an, perso je passe mon tour


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Décembre 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> bah disons que des marrons dans le cul, ne fût ce qu'une fois par an, perso je passe mon tour



Mais non, c'est juste le moment de mettre le petit Jésus dans la crèche...


----------



## Arlequin (4 Décembre 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Mais non, c'est juste le moment de mettre le petit Jésus dans la crèche...



le ptit jésus, oui, mais sans le boeuf et l'âne alors


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (5 Décembre 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> le ptit jésus, oui, mais sans le boeuf et l'âne alors



Mais tu sais pas ce qui est bon toi... Plus on est de fous, plus on rit... :love::love::love:


----------



## Arlequin (5 Décembre 2013)

Yoko Tsuno a dit:


> Mais tu sais pas ce qui est bon toi... Plus on est de fous, plus on rit... :love::love::love:



un à la fois siouplait, suis encore vierge de ce coté là


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (6 Décembre 2013)

Ça peut s'arranger... Dans mon pays y'a des tentacules pour ça...  :love:


----------



## Arlequin (6 Décembre 2013)

tentacule, tentacule ... comment veux tu ...

:rateau:


----------



## Bigdidou (22 Décembre 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> tentacule, tentacule ... comment veux tu ...
> 
> 
> 
> :rateau:




J'aime l'ananas
Me disait Nénesse
Avec de l'anis
Quand j'y trouve un os
J'me l'foure Dan l'a...us

Aucun rapport avec le sujet, d'accord, mais ton tentacule était une occasion trop tentante de vous offrir pour Noël cette petite comptine si utile pour apprendre les voyelles à vos gamins.


----------

